# New Deadly Decoy Head & Stake



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I just a got a deal at Scheels on some new Deadly Decoys snows. So I am sitting here putting them together, as I write this, and the new head & stake design is great. There is no way this head is going to come off. because they added a inch thread that actually screws in to the base of the head and then slides up into the head and screws into the head again. Also the photo printing on the new bodies looks great. Glad I didnt make the switch now. What do you guys think 10 dozen sentry Deadlies enough or should I just do the normal practice and buy more?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> Well I just a got a deal at Scheels on some new Deadly Decoys snows. So I am sitting here putting them together, as I write this, and the new head & stake design is great. There is no way this head is going to come off. because they added a inch thread that actually screws in to the base of the head and then slides up into the head and screws into the head again. Also the photo printing on the new bodies looks great. Glad I didnt make the switch now. What do you guys think 10 dozen sentry Deadlies enough or should I just do the normal practice and buy more?


How many decoys do you have total?

10-15% sentries is usually enough.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree, they are built solid. We run about 17dz with around 800 ss's. All the ss's are feeders...so its right around 20% sentrys.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Just keep buying more! 8) I run around 600 SS and 10 dz. headed deadlies.

How much is Scheel's selling them for right now?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> Well I just a got a deal at Scheels on some new Deadly Decoys snows. So I am sitting here putting them together, as I write this, and the new head & stake design is great. There is no way this head is going to come off. because they added a inch thread that actually screws in to the base of the head and then slides up into the head and screws into the head again. Also the photo printing on the new bodies looks great. Glad I didnt make the switch now. What do you guys think 10 dozen sentry Deadlies enough or should I just do the normal practice and buy more?


Is it still just threading into the plastic like last year? I know 50% of mine had fallen off by the end of the year....I epoxied them on this summer so that won' t be a problem anymore...granted I am kind of hard on stuff and like to push them in and pull them out by the head so it was expected....but the glued in ones using a plasic welder is the cats meow and I can beat the hell out of them and no movement.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Will be running around a 1,000 Sillo Socks, 120 Deadly Head up, and just finished off my floater rig so I have 120 floaters. Just waiting for the SOB"S to get back up here so I can grind them. Going to bite the bullet and ad about 20 dozen Blues to spring spread. JUST FOR GOOSEBUSTER!

Yes the stakes screw into the head twice actually. Have to screw the stakes into head on the base and then slide it up into the head again and screw them in! These heads will not come off even with grabbing by the head like I always do!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> These heads will not come off even with grabbing by the head like I always do!


Sounds like last years design unless they added a metal sleve or something.....trust me they come off as 1/2 mine where headless by the end of the season....I would personally put a dab of plastic weld around the hole once the stake is in....thats just me. Two years ago this was the directions for attaching them, not last year. Once they are on this way they DO NOT come off period. Only downfall I was to these decoys, and it is an easy fix so no big deal.


----------

